

3D GIFs Made from Old Stereo Cards Are Stupidly Simple, Effective - DaniFong
http://gizmodo.com/5017847/3d-gifs-made-from-old-stereo-cards-are-stupidly-simple-effective

======
aswanson
It makes me dizzy. I've had a few Molsons, so that can't help, but the
flickering make me uneasy.

------
pmjordan
I'm confused - what is it I should be seeing?

~~~
DaniFong
For me, at least, the flipping cards give the image an appearance of depth,
that is unusual on any screen.

~~~
pmjordan
huh. I just see it flickering back and forth between the two points of view.

~~~
DaniFong
Maybe it differs from person to person. They should put up a poll -- maybe we
have found a phenomenon!

